# Little swing



## Jim1NZ (May 15, 2007)

Just a short video of a fig tree we climbed in the weekend, set a swing up just for fun...


----------



## Boa07 (May 16, 2007)

Good technique for escaping drop bears Jim eh?:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Jim1NZ (May 16, 2007)

Haha no doubt, the first swing was the best, all the rest after that were just ok even though we went bigger and bigger. Why is that?


----------



## JohN Dee (May 20, 2007)

Jim1NZ said:


> Haha no doubt, the first swing was the best, all the rest after that were just ok even though we went bigger and bigger. Why is that?



First one was before your adrenalin started pumping and your body tempurature was cold, all the rest after the first your adrenalin was pumping and your blood was warmer.


----------



## hornett22 (May 21, 2007)

*swing was OK but............*

how much for that truck?


----------



## Jim1NZ (May 21, 2007)

Yea John that makes sence.

What truck Hornett?


----------



## hornett22 (Jun 1, 2007)

*the one behind the tree.*

looks like a 4 door hi lux toyota.deisel?

can't get them easily in the states.


----------



## Jim1NZ (Jun 6, 2007)

Sorry yea of course, it is a 96 Toyota Hilux bang on. Its not mine but he will sell it for 15000 AUD.


----------

